# PSU Wattage



## hawil (May 26, 2011)

What is the relationship between the wattage of the PSU and the computer components? Like motherboard, HD, CPU, and other related components.


----------



## mihir (May 26, 2011)

hawil said:


> What is the relationship between the wattage of the PSU and the computer components? Like motherboard, HD, CPU, and other related components.



Every component needs different amount of power like the CPU,Memory,HDD,GPU,ODD,Fans etc require power that power requirement which is measured in watts is summed up and the PSU required to power that system would be 1.25(different for different efficiencies) times the total power requirements assuming 80% efficiency .


----------



## hawil (May 26, 2011)

mihir said:


> Every component needs different amount of power like the CPU,Memory,HDD,GPU,ODD,Fans etc require power that power requirement which is measured in watts is summed up and the PSU required to power that system would be 1.25(different for different efficiencies) times the total power requirements assuming 80% efficiency .



Nose bleeds! So, I would sum up the total wattage of the components used and then that will be the basis on what PSU will be bought? Correct or not really?


----------



## mihir (May 26, 2011)

hawil said:


> *Nose bleeds!* So, I would sum up the total wattage of the components used and then that will be the basis on what PSU will be bought? Correct or not really?



Why??
And yeah thats about right.


----------



## hawil (May 26, 2011)

I had read it 3 times to understand XD

Will it be okay that the PSU will exceed the total wattage of the components?


----------



## StrangleHold (May 27, 2011)

What computer is this going in?


----------



## hawil (May 27, 2011)

StrangleHold said:


> What computer is this going in?



No computer. Just for future purposes, if the time comes I will be  building my rig


----------



## hawil (May 30, 2011)

^ bump


----------



## linkin (May 30, 2011)

It goes like this.

Components have a TDP (power draw) that takes power from the +12v rail, measured in watts.

PSU has power on +12v rail, measured in watts/amps (both will be shown)

Efficiency determines what the PSU will draw from the wall, affecting your power pill. If the components need 600W and the PSU is 50% efficient, the PSU will be drawing 1200W from the wall. (only a terrible PSU would have anywhere near 50% efficiency, even poor ones are 70% ish)


----------



## hawil (May 30, 2011)

linkin said:


> If the components need 600W



I'll start from here, how do I know the needed watts of the components?


----------



## StrangleHold (May 30, 2011)

hawil said:


> I'll start from here, how do I know the needed watts of the components?


 
Is this some kind of a game? Do you except someone to list every know hardware with its wattage?

You give us the components you want and you will be told.


----------



## hawil (May 31, 2011)

I haven't thought of the hardware to use, i'm still trying to understand how the wattage works. Lets say for example, my rig needs 500W then I will use a 700W PSU, will that be okay? How does it really work, the PSU wattage should be the same with the rig consumption, or above, or below the required rig consumption?


----------



## StrangleHold (May 31, 2011)

hawil said:


> I haven't thought of the hardware to use, i'm still trying to understand how the wattage works. Lets say for example, my rig needs 500W then I will use a 700W PSU, will that be okay? How does it really work, the PSU wattage should be the same with the rig consumption, or above, or below the required rig consumption?


 
Slightly above the wattage usage or more if you might do upgrades later. You dont want to have to replace the power supply everytime you do a upgrade.


----------



## hawil (May 31, 2011)

Now it makes things clearer, i'm just worried that if I will supply the hardware with a PSU with a larger wattage it might freak out


----------



## hawil (Jun 1, 2011)

bump

ok, I found the cpu and mobo to use
mobo - http://www.asrock.com/mb/overview.asp?Model=ALiveNF7G-FullHD%20R1.0

cpu - http://products.amd.com/(S(gdkmnwzbvbjs5p45dp2ms555))/pages/DesktopCPUDetail.aspx?id=52&f1=&f2=&f3=&f4=&f5=&f6=&f7=&f8=&f9=&f10=No

what psu should I be using?


----------



## StrangleHold (Jun 1, 2011)

hawil said:


> bump
> 
> ok, I found the cpu and mobo to use
> mobo - http://www.asrock.com/mb/overview.asp?Model=ALiveNF7G-FullHD%20R1.0
> ...


 
Well if your just going to have the normal, one harddrive and DVD/Burner rom. And just using the onboard video you wont need much. I would get a good quality 400/500W power supply. 400W would run it fine, but 500W would give you some overhead. Just stick with a quality Actec/Silverstone/Corsair/XFX/PC P&C/XClio


----------



## hawil (Jun 1, 2011)

noted! but if I add a Vcard, will the 500w psu enough?


----------



## StrangleHold (Jun 1, 2011)

Depends on the video card. There power requirements vary a alot.


----------



## hawil (Jun 1, 2011)

ok, got it. I'll be using silverstone st50-es strider 500w as my psu. It's enough wouldn't you say?


----------



## StrangleHold (Jun 1, 2011)

Yeah the Strider is a good power supply. It really just depends on what you can get and the price difference between quality supplies.


----------



## hawil (Jun 1, 2011)

You got that right. I'll use this since this is the only cheapest branded psu I found here in my hometown and I can pay it monthly!:good:


----------



## hawil (Jun 2, 2011)

bump

I change my mind. How about this -> Power Choice PC-580w psu. What can you say about this?


----------



## Okedokey (Jun 3, 2011)

Hawil

With respect, you are wasting peoples time.  Come back with the final PC components and we will advise on an appropriate PSU.  Othewise its a game of chasing one's tail.


----------



## hawil (Jun 3, 2011)

Oh I am sorry, I did not mean to.

here are the hardware specs:
mobo - http://www.asrock.com/mb/overview.asp?Model=ALiveNF7G-FullHD R1.0
cpu - http://products.amd.com/(S(gdkmnwzb...52&f1=&f2=&f3=&f4=&f5=&f6=&f7=&f8=&f9=&f10=No
ram - ddr2 800 1G (kingston)
1 hard disk, mouse, and a keyboard

will this info suffice?


----------



## Okedokey (Jun 3, 2011)

Ok thanks.

What OS are you planning on using as anything above XP requires 2GB of RAM minimum.

Are you planning on using a dedicated graphics card?  Based on the answer being no, you would be fine with a CX400W PSu from corsair. http://www.corsair.com/power-supplies/non-modular-psus/builder-series/builder-series-cx400.html which is superior to anything you have listed previously.


----------



## Aastii (Jun 3, 2011)

bigfellla said:


> Ok thanks.
> 
> What OS are you planning on using as anything above XP requires 2GB of RAM minimum.
> 
> Are you planning on using a dedicated graphics card?  Based on the answer being no, you would be fine with a CX400W PSu from corsair. http://www.corsair.com/power-supplies/non-modular-psus/builder-series/builder-series-cx400.html which is superior to anything you have listed previously.



Running Win 7 on 512MB, smooth as you like...all I'm saying. If he is just using the system for internet browsing, office applications etc, it is fine, and to OP, I agree completely with bigfella's recommendation for the power supply


----------



## hawil (Jun 3, 2011)

bigfellla said:


> Ok thanks.
> 
> What OS are you planning on using as anything above XP requires 2GB of RAM minimum.
> 
> Are you planning on using a dedicated graphics card?  Based on the answer being no, you would be fine with a CX400W PSu from corsair. http://www.corsair.com/power-supplies/non-modular-psus/builder-series/builder-series-cx400.html which is superior to anything you have listed previously.



ok. I'll try to look for that PSU here in my location if that brand and model is available.
I'll be using win7 and yes just onboard graphics card



Aastii said:


> Running Win 7 on 512MB, smooth as you like...all I'm saying. If he is just using the system for internet browsing, office applications etc, it is fine, and to OP, I agree completely with bigfella's recommendation for the power supply



my RAM is 1gb, that's quite enough right? yup! just for internet browsing, a little programming, and maybe low end games


----------



## Aastii (Jun 3, 2011)

hawil said:


> ok. I'll try to look for that PSU here in my location if that brand and model is available.
> I'll be using win7 and yes just onboard graphics card
> 
> 
> ...



If by "low end games" you mean flash games and solitaire, yes. Don't expect to be playing any "serious" games though, you will be held back by onboard graphics and by the memory, or lack of


----------



## Okedokey (Jun 4, 2011)

Just be aware that aside from my esteemed friend's recommendation, 1GB is the minimum spec for Windows 7.Although I am sure there are situations where 512mb would suffice, i think it is an over exageration to suggest it will be 'smooth as you like'.  

I like it very smooth.  I don't have any mechanical hard drive page file access which improves 'smoothness' exponentially.  With 512mb or ram (or even 1gb), you will see significant page file access which will all be on a (likely low cost) mechanical hard drive.   

Add to that he will have some of that 512mb in reserve for the graphics solution, he's likely to only have closer to 446mb for system.  Not enough.  Then allocate 200mb of that _Standby Cache Reserve_, and another 200mb to the _Free & Zero Page List _ you have none left.  And this is at idle.  That means you now have a system that is constantly thrashing the Hard Drive (the biggest bottleneck of any computer), to supply information from the pagefile.  Its not me saying, its contained in the MSDN Memory Sizing Guidance White Paper from Microsoft.

Anyway, he has 1GB so it doesn't matter, however 2GB is the sweet spot.

In addition, RAM is super cheap.  I have DDR2 800 lying around the office like highlighters.   You can get RAM here that will suit for less than 700 Pesos, ($15), or if that is a budget-stretch too far, then I will send him 1GB of DDR2 in the mail.  

I am just saying, RAM is always better even in 2D environments.


----------



## hawil (Jun 4, 2011)

Aastii said:


> If by "low end games" you mean flash games and solitaire, yes. Don't expect to be playing any "serious" games though, you will be held back by onboard graphics and by the memory, or lack of



ok then. I was really planning on installing world of warcraft or i'm being too ambitious?



bigfellla said:


> Just be aware that aside from my esteemed friend's recommendation, 1GB is the minimum spec for Windows 7.Although I am sure there are situations where 512mb would suffice, i think it is an over exageration to suggest it will be 'smooth as you like'.
> 
> I like it very smooth.  I don't have any mechanical hard drive page file access which improves 'smoothness' exponentially.  With 512mb or ram (or even 1gb), you will see significant page file access which will all be on a (likely low cost) mechanical hard drive.
> 
> ...



woah dude! You know your stuff! cool! Thanks for the link, already looked into it. Yah, its a little bit of a stretch, maybe in the near future though I'll add more RAM, budget is a little bit low right now.


----------



## Okedokey (Jun 4, 2011)

hawil said:


> ok then. I was really planning on installing world of warcraft or i'm being too ambitious?
> 
> 
> 
> woah dude! You know your stuff! cool! Thanks for the link, already looked into it. Yah, its a little bit of a stretch, maybe in the near future though I'll add more RAM, budget is a little bit low right now.



The mobo in your link has a Shader Model 3.0, 7 series nVidia graphics chip so it will run WOW, but poorly.  WOW needs something like a HD5450, 8800GT, 9600GT to play well.  That is a graphics card that is discrete from the mobo.  The PSU I recommended can handle that. 

Also note that anything less than 1GB in Windows 7 will render aero effects disabled without a hack - making performance disintigrate.  So basically unless you run a Starter version of Win 7, you get noticable lag and wait times.  
Btw, PM me your postal address and ill send you another 1GB for free.  I have that gear lying around.


----------



## Aastii (Jun 4, 2011)

It depends, if he is palying Cata, it may cut it on very low resolution on lowest settings, but if I were a betting man, I wouldn't be putting money on it being constantly playable frame rates, because of both the memory and of the onboard graphics.

Also, unfortunately you can't pm bigfella yet because of sub 100 posts


----------



## hawil (Jun 4, 2011)

bigfellla said:


> The mobo in your link has a Shader Model 3.0, 7 series nVidia graphics chip so it will run WOW, but poorly.  WOW needs something like a HD5450, 8800GT, 9600GT to play well.  That is a graphics card that is discrete from the mobo.  The PSU I recommended can handle that.
> 
> Also note that anything less than 1GB in Windows 7 will render aero effects disabled without a hack - making performance disintigrate.  So basically unless you run a Starter version of Win 7, you get noticable lag and wait times.
> Btw, PM me your postal address and ill send you another 1GB for free.  I have that gear lying around.



The psu isn't available here in my location  i'm using power choice PC-580w. so maybe if I added a graphics card it would have no problems?

what? my address? are you sure with that? It feels weird..



Aastii said:


> but if I were a betting man, I wouldn't be putting money on it being constantly playable frame rates, because of both the memory and of the onboard graphics.



what do you mean? kinda confused


----------



## Aastii (Jun 4, 2011)

hawil said:


> The psu isn't available here in my location  i'm using power choice PC-580w. so maybe if I added a graphics card it would have no problems?
> 
> what? my address? are you sure with that? It feels weird..
> 
> ...



If you haven't got the PSU yet DO NOT get it. I can not stress enough the importance of getting a good quality power supply. Even if it means cutting back elsewhere or saving for longer, it is crucial you do not get a low quality power supply, which is exactly what you have chosen.

Does the place you are getting it from have a website, and if so can you link it please.

As to what I mean, it won't have enough power to run the games. The memory capacity is too little, the graphics card isn't powerful enough


----------



## hawil (Jun 4, 2011)

already got the psu 2 days ago. well, i'll just have to live with this and the is named octagon, they have a website but it doesn't work right

oh, i'll just have to save for a graphics card then.


----------



## Okedokey (Jun 4, 2011)

hawil said:


> what? my address? are you sure with that? It feels weird..



Not trying to stalk you bro, I was just being generous.  Don't worry about it


----------



## hawil (Jun 4, 2011)

bigfellla said:


> Not trying to stalk you bro, I was just being generous.  Don't worry about it



lol this is a first time anyways, thanks for that


----------

